# Maf high reading but working why white smoke.



## WOODWARD395 (Mar 8, 2020)

hope i have posted in the correct place if not sorry. 

vw Touran 1.9 tdi BXE car top end was rebuilt head gasket injector seals timing belt and water pump and a new turbo cartridge EGR delete had a stage one remap and always ran great.
First problem oil coming out exhaust side of turbo diagnosed CCV valve rocker cover that was changed and problem cured,
test drive under load white smoke poured from exhaust put vcds on vehicle no codes noticed MAF sensor was at 450 erratic dropping to 410 then back up all wiring to MAF checked 3 times all ok MAF swapped for working one of donar vehicle no difference disconnected vnt vacuum no change vacuum to vnt is only 10psi at idle I thought it should be nearer 20 psi as actuator stop was set up at 18psi so wont be fully back at idle need an exspert to guide me now as going mad.
I suspect too much air to fuel ratio hence white smoke under load.
fuel has been checked by bypassing fuel tank and using known clean fuel still the same.
changed vacuum solenoid that contains N75 and MAP sensor from working donar car still the same.
compression tested over 300 psi gauge only goes to 300 psi so don't have exact pressure.
tried to get fuel trim readings but cable is a clone so group 32 and 33 don't show up
fuel filter changed grasping at straws now what am i missing or what have i done wrong.


----------

